# Leaking hydraulic fluid?



## StoutDwarf

I have a Kubota tractor with a front loader, and I noticed a few days ago that there's a bit of hydraulic fluid leaking from where the hoses connect to the unit itself. (On your right when you're seated behind the wheel). 

I'm not sure how serious that is -- maybe someone could give me some pointers?

Does it mean that I've been too rough with the front loader? And do I need to have anything repaired?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Matthew! I really can't tell much from this picture. Can you post a close up of the actual area that is leaking. It could be a QD fitting for the FEL. These can leak from time to time if they get dirty or the o-ring packings get worn.


----------



## Ed Hill

*Similar leak*

I can report that I had a similar leak, down low, on the right. I could not find it at first, as the chief sign was dirt sticking to the radiator screen and the right side engine cover on my B1750. Once located, it was a very small leak that was caused by a defect in the copper washer on the hose. I replaced the washer and the problem was solved. The original washer had a channel worn into the surface, so when parked there was no visible leak but the fluid must have sprayed out under load.


----------



## PDJ

I have a Kubota 5740 with hydraulic oil leaking from drive shaft going to the front axel


----------

